# Alzheimers and the Supper



## Scott Bushey (Jun 10, 2004)

Posted on RTDISC group:

President Reagan was a Presbyterian. He also had severe Alzeheimer's Disease
for the last few years of his life, such that he didn't even recognize his
wife.

Since he appeared to lack the ability to examine himself; could not give a
credible testimony; and could not vocalize what the Bread and Wine
represented...should he have been allowed to take Communion?

As a corollary...what is the practice in your churches when it comes to
administering Communion to the mentally retarded, or to sick or elderly who
no longer seem capable of discernment or understanding?

Frank Chin


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 10, 2004)

I would like to add a supplementary question - what is the practice in your church regarding taking the Lord's Supper to those who cannot come to church - the elderly, housebound etc. Is this practiced?

Jonathan


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 10, 2004)

III. The Lord Jesus hath, in this ordinance, appointed his ministers to declare his word of institution to the people; to pray, and bless the elements of bread and wine, and thereby to set them apart from a common to an holy use; and to take and break the bread, to take the cup, and (they communicating also themselves) to give both to the communicants;[5] [b:47690b8eff]but to none who are not then present in the congregation.[6][/b:47690b8eff]

5. Matt. 26:26-28; Mark 14:22-24; Luke 22:19-20; I Cor. 10:16-17; 11:23-27
[b:47690b8eff]6. Acts 20:7; I Cor. 11:20 [/b:47690b8eff]


This may &quot;possibly apply.&quot;

Q172: May one who doubteth of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation, come to the Lord's supper? 
A172: One who doubteth of his being in Christ, or of his due preparation to the sacrament of the Lord's supper, may have true interest in Christ, [b:47690b8eff]though he be not yet assured thereof;[/b:47690b8eff][1] and in God's account hath it, if he be duly affected with the apprehension of the want of it,[2] and unfeignedly desires to be found in Christ,[3] and to depart from iniquity:[4] in which case (because promises are made, and this sacrament is appointed, for the relief even of weak and doubting Christians)[5] he is to bewail his unbelief,[6] and labor to have his doubts resolved;[7] and, so doing, he may and ought to come to the Lord's supper, that he may be further strengthened.[8] 

1. Isa. 1:10; I John 5:13; Psa. 77:1-12; ch 88; Jonah 2:4, 7
2. Isa. 54:7-10; Matt. 5:3-4; Psa. 31:22; 73:13, 22-23
3. Phil 3:8-9; Psa. 10:17; 42:1-2, 5, 11
4. II Tim. 2:19; Isa. 1:10; Psa. 66:18-20
5. Isa. 4:11, 29, 31; Matt. 11:28; 12:20; 26:28
6. Mark 9:24
7. Acts 2:37, 16:30
8. Rom. 4:11; I Cor. 11:28


----------



## Saiph (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:c6004f428b]
Since he appeared to lack the ability to examine himself; could not give a 
credible testimony; and could not vocalize what the Bread and Wine 
represented...should he have been allowed to take Communion? [/quote:c6004f428b]

Yes.

&quot;discerning the body&quot; is a difficult thing to do even for the sane, considering the conversations on this board. 

Where does scripture equate this with introspection and housecleaning of personal sins ? ?

Your question Scott is the very reason I am paedocommunion.



[Edited on 6-10-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for that Matt.

It is common practice in the anglican (and I think methodist) church to take communion to communicants wherever they may be, nursing homes, retirement places, etc.

Just interested to see if anyone else did it.

Jonathan


----------



## turmeric (Jun 10, 2004)

Okay, I gotta tell this story...
My mom &amp; dad are Dispensationalists, so this happened in a Dispensational church where they have communion once a month, whether they need it or not.

My dad has Alzheimer's, and it was Communion Sunday, so mom took a wafer for him and gave it to him. Dad spit it out and said &quot; I don't eat fingernails!&quot;

Since then, he has not received communion! I am convinced, however, by other remarks he has made, that he is in Christ, if not entirely in this world anymore.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:d1315acafd][i:d1315acafd]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:d1315acafd]
[quote:d1315acafd]
Since he appeared to lack the ability to examine himself; could not give a 
credible testimony; and could not vocalize what the Bread and Wine 
represented...should he have been allowed to take Communion? [/quote:d1315acafd]

Yes.

&quot;discerning the body&quot; is a difficult thing to do even for the sane, considering the conversations on this board. 

Where does scripture equate this with introspection and housecleaning of personal sins ? ?

Your question Scott is the very reason I am paedocommunion.



[Edited on 6-10-2004 by Wintermute] [/quote:d1315acafd]

That is exactly what I was going to say!

reason why self-examination is not a prerequisite in all circumstances: http://www.thirdmill.org/qath_answer_main.asp/section/qa/subnav/th/file/99968.qna


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 10, 2004)

Paedocommunionists should read this:

http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/meanye1.htm

Its quite helpful, and as far as I could tell, exegetically correct.


----------



## sundoulos (Jun 10, 2004)

Partaking of the Lord's Table is an act of worship. One who is mentally incapable of discerning what it is he or she is doing is unable to &quot;worship in spirit and in truth.&quot; Participating because others are doing it or out of convention is meaningless. For that reason, I would not serve those who are unable to comprehend.

I do not believe it is appropriate to serve individuals &quot;communion&quot; apart from the congregation. The Lord's Table is an ordinance given to the church. Giving communion to the housebound, sick, infirm, and dying is papistical superstition, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Saiph (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:046d4d3fe4]
Partaking of the Lord's Table is an act of worship. One who is mentally incapable of discerning what it is he or she is doing is unable to &quot;worship in spirit and in truth.&quot; Participating because others are doing it or out of convention is meaningless. For that reason, I would not serve those who are unable to comprehend. 
[/quote:046d4d3fe4]

So the feeble minded never ate Passover either?

My children worship in Spirit and truth according to the capacity they are given. Why is this different with the Alzeheimer's victim?


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:02a0236d8f][i:02a0236d8f]Originally posted by sundoulos[/i:02a0236d8f]
Partaking of the Lord's Table is an act of worship. One who is mentally incapable of discerning what it is he or she is doing is unable to &quot;worship in spirit and in truth.&quot; Participating because others are doing it or out of convention is meaningless. For that reason, I would not serve those who are unable to comprehend.

I do not believe it is appropriate to serve individuals &quot;communion&quot; apart from the congregation. The Lord's Table is an ordinance given to the church. Giving communion to the housebound, sick, infirm, and dying is papistical superstition, In my humble opinion. [/quote:02a0236d8f]

I guess there is no point of them going to the whole worship service then.  What gain can a retard get out of it? Hmmm... something seems wrong here.


----------

